# What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Coconut oil is gaining popularity with the health conscious, and we got to thinking… “Would coconut oil be beneficial for dogs, too?” The answer is yes and we look at all of the health benefits of coconut oil for dogs in this article on PetGuide.com.



> *Let’s talk about the benefits of coconut oil for dogs*
> 
> I’ve been a fan of coconut oil for about three years now and incorporate into my daily diet. Once thought of as a “bad fat,” nutritional experts are now saying that’s not the case at all. In fact, coconut oil comes with a boat-load of benefits: it moisturizes your skin, it helps you burn fat and it helps fight infections (just to name a few awesome pluses). And this is just the tip of the iceberg. After a trip to SuperZoo this year, I noticed that coconut oil was also being used in certain dog foods. That got me thinking – what are the benefits of coconut oil for dogs?
> 
> ...


Read more about What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs? on PetGuide.com.


----------

